# Retarded Ejaculation- Yep it exist..



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

If you google it, you would think I would be blessed in a sense. But its only fun the first few times around.

I have had this happen before due to relationship stress. It happened when I was breaking up with my first wife and it was pretty much the same way.

End result I think due to stress I cannot finish the deed. I expected this and warned my partner that I might not cum and not to freak out or worry. But after several encounters she is getting a complex because its not happening. Last night I couldn't even get erect. I think it was stress, being tired and a bit too much to drink. But of course it even freaked her out more. 

As I went through this before as frustrated I might be over it I know it will go away. It just takes time.

Just wondering if anyone else has or had similar problems after going through a divorce or what not and if there was anything they did or helped them to over come these issues.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

What are you thinking about when this happens?... Or should I say, doesn't happen. Are you worrying about you performance before you have sex? I would think that this would be a self for filling problem. 

You start to worry about if it's going to happen enough and the worrying actual causes the problem. A catch 22. Have you explained your problem to you SO?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

What does your sex therapist say?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Just understand that you are responsible for your own deeds, and your ex is responsible for hers. You do not have to worry about her anymore. 

When I realized this, I had a blast. I had some great times with several college girls after my divorce.


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

SSRI antidepressants can also cause this to (not) happen.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Get a medical exam. Could be throid or a host of other ailments. I always tell my Vets to get their thyroid check, Vitamin D levels (blood test) and a few other tests. 

Second, stress can cause this as well.

There are also mental stuff that can factor in as well.

When I got back from Iraq in 2009 my WS and I spent a night at a hotel. She had candles, music, sexy clothes, etc. My equipment did not work. My mind was ready. I ended up in pain and went to the E.R. Everything checked out fine and I was given viagra and my WS had to beg me to stop.

Ironic, my WS used this as one of her many excuses for having her A's, that I was not passionate that night. My responce was, sure it was a problem at first but I got it fixed in two hours and you had to beg me to stop and I asked her, so you think there was no passion that night? She said, Mac you are right there was a lot of passion.

Around 1997 I was put on a medication that took my libido away completely. My WS got mad. I mean I did not even think of sex at all. She checked my meds and this one med had a side affect in about 5% of men. I switched meds and like my doctor told me, everything will return to normal in about 4 days and it did.

So it might be medication.


----------

